# Poll: is this switch installed per nec code



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

No comment.


----------



## dieselram752 (Jan 23, 2008)

Is this about using a torq driver to tighten the screws ???
If not im lost here:whistling2:


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

voltz said:


> An electrician installed a hospital grade light switch in a doctors office using a regular Klein screwdriver. Was this switch installed per code?


Only if there was a kenny clamp on the panel.


----------



## voltz (Jun 2, 2010)

macmikeman said:


> Only if there was a kenny clamp on the panel.


lol
:laughing:


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

you forgot a poll question:

"Does this poll suck?"

Give me that and I'll give you a yes.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

So what's the punch line- I mean answer?


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

It never happened, so the question is moot.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Is Labor Ready installing the switch?


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

I have a "regular" 4 way klein that I can put robesons, tamper resistant, tork, slot, and phillips ends in. If you are going to make a bull**** poll, get to the point and say what you mean. I also don't know if all hospital grade recepts have tamper resistant screws to attach them cause I haven't put in very many.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

The hospital grade light switches are in the gang box next to the wire stretcher and the bucket of amps.


----------



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

voltz said:


> An electrician installed a hospital grade light switch in a doctors office using a regular Klein screwdriver. Was this switch installed per code?


I get it.

No. It would NOT be a code compliant instalation.
Example 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g-aovNhtKLU


----------



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

voltz said:


> An electrician installed a hospital grade light switch in a doctors office using a regular Klein screwdriver. Was this switch installed per code?


 
Hmmmm......

I heard this before but it was something like:

A regular doctor in a hospital office installed a switch in an electricians orifice using a Klein screwdriver. What code prohibits this? :laughing:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Is there any Scotchkote involved?


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

I can't believe I wasted my time reading this thread......:whistling2:


----------



## voltz (Jun 2, 2010)

gold said:


> I get it.
> 
> No. It would NOT be a code compliant instalation.
> Example
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g-aovNhtKLU


south jersey, that explains it!


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Yep

~Matt


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

More information is needed;

1) Were the circuit conductors to the switch de-energized? In order to comply with all applicable regulations, the following would need to be accomplished, inspected, and signed off by the appropriate authorities.

A) The branch-circuit breaker would need to be locked out, and tagged.

B) The service to the building would need to be de-energized by the serving utility.

C) The entire national power grid would need to be de-energized, and all emergency generators nationwide locked out and tagged.

D) A law enforcement officer would need to be stationed at every possible source of energy, to ensure compliance with the above requirements.

2) Was the replacement switch rated for the circuit on which it was installed? A minimum of 6 (six) sets of proper documentation of such rating would need to be provided.

3) Was the manufacturers specified torque applied to all screws, using a calibrated torque wrench, and proper driver bit?

4) Was proper PPE being worn? 

A) An ANSI listed hard hat.

B) Ansi listed safety glasses.

C) Steel-toed boots.

D) Fire, arc-flash, and arc-blast rated clothing.

I very seriously doubt that any (let alone all) of these requirements were followed, therefore the installation was not in compliance.

Rob


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

micromind said:


> More information is needed;
> 
> 1) Were the circuit conductors to the switch de-energized? In order to comply with all applicable regulations, the following would need to be accomplished, inspected, and signed off by the appropriate authorities.
> 
> ...



What does any of this have to do with the NEC?



voltz said:


> Poll: is this switch installed per nec code


----------



## voltz (Jun 2, 2010)

answer: Must be torqued if following the letter of the code!


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

voltz said:


> answer: Must be torqued if following the letter of the code!


Show me the code section.


----------



## voltz (Jun 2, 2010)

Bob Badger said:


> Show me the code section.


installation instructions are part of the ul listing 110.3 (B)


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

voltz said:


> installation instructions are part of the ul listing 110.3 (B)


Yes, and if you can show me instructions that require the use of a torque tool I will be very surprised.

If I can hit the torque range with out the tool I have meet the instructions. :thumbsup:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Bob Badger said:


> Yes, and if you can show me instructions that require the use of a torque tool I will be very surprised.
> 
> If I can hit the torque range with out the tool I have meet the instructions. :thumbsup:


Now how would you know if you hit the "range" without a dial on your wrist??

What do you think, your another TOOL?? :blink:


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

Black4Truck said:


> Now how would you know if you hit the "range" without a dial on your wrist??


Because I am that good. :thumbsup:


----------



## voltz (Jun 2, 2010)

Bob Badger said:


> Yes, and if you can show me instructions that require the use of a torque tool I will be very surprised.
> 
> If I can hit the torque range with out the tool I have meet the instructions. :thumbsup:


Connect wires per WIRING DIAGRAM as follows:
TO SIDE WIRE:
NOTE: Side wire terminals accept up to #10 AWG
wire.
• Loop wires clockwise 3/4 turn around terminal
screws.
• Green or bare copper wall box wire (Ground) to
Green screw.
• Black (Hot) wall box wire to Brass screw.
• White (Neutral) wall box wire to Silver screw.
• Tighten terminal screws to 14-16 in.-lbs. of torque.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Ok, please tell me what a _*hospital grade light*_ _*switch*_ is. A hospital grade receptical has a minimum tension of 4 ounces on the contacts. I guess I am not up t the latest and greatest items out there but I have never heard of a HG light switch.


----------

